# INTRIGUING PROPERTY



## RobRock (Mar 24, 2018)

6 Acres of level bottom land near the Ky-Tenn border along the Cumberland River. Big enough for a functional homestead and evidently, no animal restrictions except for pigs. Three 2 acre lots, about $7,500 per acre.

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...-Dr_Burkesville_KY_42717_M33552-70876?view=qv

Broker sent pictures with locations along river for float trips. One picture with 4 mile trip downstream of property and one picture of 5 mile float beginning upstream of property.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Flood risk?


----------



## RobRock (Mar 24, 2018)

I wish I had thought to ask about flood risk. I am looking for a larger tract but this listing caught my attention. I'll ask the Broker/Agent tomorrow about flood risk. 

Thanks Alice !


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look at flood plain map online.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I know people have places/states they want to live, but 1k to 1.5k is about the going rate I look at for bulk land per acre.

Example 20 acres would be 20 to 25k, you can get cheaper, but it means less than ideal usually and you can pay more for ideal locations.

I think 1k per acre is the sweet spot for me as what I want to pay in most properties, it would have to have very special circumstances for me to pay more....a lake on property, the property sits on a large lake, a river etc, or buts up to BLM land, has power and septic or gas etc,...…...in a super good location with no restrictions,...….


This varies highly state to state, but when I look at land I am not hung up on any state...its more laws and taxes for me that are the deal maker. Plus no restrictions.


Having said that, looks like if you buy all 3 tracts it would be reasonable if that is what you are looking for, it does have some special features.


The good price is the location you want, with the features you want at a price you like.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Utilities? Has the ground been perked for septic? Easements?
From my experience raw land usually runs less than that depending on the locale and geographics.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

$7,500 an acre? Was he holding a gun when he said that? One big fish does not impress me. TWo acres does not give much privacy. We have 5 and I wish I had bought the 20 behind me for 2 an acre a few yrs ago. Course this ground in Missouri isn't good for much except growing ticks and chiggers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Land prices are location dependent. I have paid $1,000 an acre for timber in the Ozarks and $34,000 for 1 1/2 acres near Austin. 

I looked at the flood map and the photos. I would be very hesitant.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

When we moved here this place was way behind in maintenance. I told an old friend back home that I'm not sure if this place owned me or I owned it. He said I was an idiot. He told me to dig a 5 acre hole. fill it with water. Add a nice houseboat and go fishing. he gets smarter every time I think about this.

So property in a flood plain, if it could be bought cheap enough, leaves this option open.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

RobRock said:


> I wish I had thought to ask about flood risk. I am looking for a larger tract but this listing caught my attention. I'll ask the Broker/Agent tomorrow about flood risk.
> 
> Thanks Alice !


Look up the flood map for that property at www.fema.gov


----------



## RobRock (Mar 24, 2018)

Broker sent the FEMA map , clip attached.








Half of the 6 acre property is within the 500 year flood plain .

Good eye , Alice! Now I can add this flood plain issue to my due diligence checklist.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It pays off living near the Gulf of Mexico. You become very aware of things like that.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Around here land is cheapest per acre in large chunks and more expensive per acre in small lots. That's why I bought a 40. It only cost a bit more than a 10. A two acre lot on a river sells for about 40K here.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

RobRock said:


> Broker sent the FEMA map , clip attached.
> View attachment 74182
> 
> Half of the 6 acre property is within the 500 year flood plain .
> ...


The FEMA maps may be online. The other issue is to use the map to scan the roads. While the property may not flood the roads may. That's a deal breaker if you have a life threatening medical condition requiring travel. If you're planning on a mortgage make sure the property is within the required distance to a fire dept.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Here's the flood maps
https://msc.fema.gov/portal/home

And topo maps
https://www.usgs.gov/core-science-systems/ngp/tnm-delivery/maps

Mon


----------



## RobRock (Mar 24, 2018)

Follow-up All lots SOLD !

Talked to the Broker today and asked about his Cumberland River property listing and he indicated all three lots sold to one buyer.

I did not ask how much the tracts brought but got the impression it was not a lot less than the original asking price.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Some people are desparate to set up shop, and build a fabulous house to impress the family, and neighbors on a river front property. I have time, and patience on my side, and not worrying about anybody but my wife, and I. Looking for 50+ acres in the same area in a few years.


----------

